# fa eliminator express or agt d.o.a blind?



## cuppedncommited (Sep 21, 2006)

looking at two new blinds same price and what not....ne one got any advice on which one to go with....doa looks comfy butb express is 4 inches lower profile...ahhhh.... decisions decisions......ne advice....ne one
:beer:


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

When its this game we are talking about, then it is definately a game of inches. Go with the lower profile blind. 4 inches more sticking above the ground is very noticable.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I have the FA Eliminator Express..it is a low profile /packable..and sets up quickly and cuts out some bad weather.. good material..min. parts..price was awesome..will put it to use next week


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

power hunter all the way starting at 119.99 cheap and low profile.


----------



## cuppedncommited (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks for the feedback guys but my wife solved my issue for me ...she bought me a s.u.b .....gotta love her......so ya know......
:beer:


----------

